# Finding information about dead and injured cyclists



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

On February 19th 2010 a cyclist reported seeing the results of a collision on Pinehurst Rd in Oakland, CA near the Pinehurst Post office. His email states he saw two rangers removing the body of a cyclist killed after a collision with an automobile driver. This email was circulated through lists and I don't know the person.

I contacted Redwood Regional Park to find out more information about this collision. The woman I spoke with seemed reluctant to confirm it happened or provide any information about it. She did say that "an incident was referred to CHP" that day. 

I contacted Contra Costa CHP and was referred to a Sergeant (the Public Affairs Officer was not available). She said she did not have any record of an incident at that time and location. She also said that if she did have information she would not be able to release it to me anyway.

Later I rode through that area and noticed a roadside memorial in the area this collision was reported to have occurred (near the Pinehurst Post Office).

While cycling up Wildcat Canyon Rd. into Tilden Park in Berkeley on October 7, 2007 I saw the results of a collision between an automobile driver and a cyclist. It appeared that the automobile driver driving uphill crossed the double yellow line on a sharp right hand turn and impacted a cyclist into the side of the hill. There were skid marks from the car from the right lane over the yellow lines into the oncoming lane. The bicycle was impacted into the wall and facing downhill. Skid marks of that length indicated to me excessive speed over 25 mph.

Two CHP officers were there but not the cyclist or driver. Traffic was moving through the site. I asked if the cyclist was alive and they indicated he was.

When I contacted CHP above I asked about this incident as well but the Sgt. told me she did not have a record of it. Again she noted if she did have a record of it she would not be able to release information about it. 

I thought that a death or injury requiring emergency services on a public road would be public information along with any citations issued by police or prosecuted by a district attorney. I did not see any notice in the newspapers about these collisions. Any ideas about how to obtain more information?

It makes me wonder how many cyclist deaths and serious injuries are not publicly reported.


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

If the incident becomes a fatality the identity is normally released after notification of next of kin. If the incident involves injury, medical confidentiality would preclude release of the nature of the injured parties injuries.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Son of a *****, (forive my French) but that same crap almost happened to me today, as I descended Kings Mountain Road. Idiot moron in a white 86-89 Honda Accord crosses median (to pass bicycles going upwards) and came close to hitting me straight on. Never thought I would get hit by a car when there are a few hundred cyclists using the same road at the same time. So much for safety in numbers.

CHL


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Rode up King's Mountain yesterday and it was pretty tame, but going down Highway 84 towards Pescadero cars seem to get so impatient with one passing on a blind curve and no real shoulder for us to ride. Had there been a car coming from the other direction I am sure this driver would have cut back over and run us off the road. I really hate riding on those roads on weekends, but I accepted the invitation of some friends heading over to the coast.


----------

